# Cauliflower Poodle



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

That is TOO CUTE ! 

What a great idea for poodle party decor :smile:.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

There was a quilt pattern that was very similar at our local quilting store last time I was there. It was too cute!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Really cute!_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That is _so_ clever! Everyone knows poodles and vegetables are good for you, how brilliant put them together!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Like!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

OMGosh that is so cute!!! I am going to have to make a trip to Hallmark to see if they have them!!!


----------

